# RELATIONSHIP + DP help!



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

It's like I KNOW I want these things and this person, I KNOW I love this person because I DONT LOVE ANYONE else and I DON'T WANT TO BE WITH ANYONE ELSE but him but why can't I FEEL ANYTHING?! It's like I'm split in half or something! It's like my wants are completely detached from my feelings towards it.. Is this the DP? How do I go about this? I don't want to live my life feeling like I don't want something just because I can't feel it.. even if I really do want that!! For sure!!

I'm so stressed out about this.. what do I follow? My wants or my feelings? It's like they're not in sync.. I feel so broken..

I WANT TO DO THINGS, I want to be with people,I love people, I'm supposed to enjoy things.. BUT EVEN IF I GET WHAT I WANT I STILL CAN'T FEEL ANYTHING.. Which makes me think that I DON'T WANT IT or I DON'T LOVE THEM.. because I don't feel anything about it or about them.. it's so crazy I don't know what to do anymore...Any advice on this?

It's like out of the blue this happened to me after a health scare. (I freaked out about having hemmorrhoids, I thought it was a cancer or something.. my feelings disappeared right after I calmed down from the freaking out because of the bump. But that's not the only time I worried immensely about my health. I've had quite a few scares even ever since I was a kid.. I'm always so paranoid about my health.. I don't like it when I feel like something's wrong with me)

I remember tweeting last Jan 22 "This is the best day ever! Thanks babe! I love you so much!" And then the feeling just "MAGICALLY" disappeared EXACTLY a week after Jan 29 is when I noticed I don't feel anything or I don't feel the same anymore... Help! How do I become myself again? Does anyone else feel this way?!

Is this still a part of depersonalization? 
Is this simply falling out of love ? But I know myself well enough to know that I won't stay with a person and deal with this if I don't love him! I'm the kind of person who is VERY intact with my feelings which is why I'm going crazy and scared now that I can't feel the things that I used to. What's happening to me? I want to fix this already! I want things to go back to the way it was before... I want to feel LOVE for him and that's all I want in the world right now. You can take everything away from me just not my feelings for him because I know I love him... why does this have to happen? I'm so scared. I don't want to lose him. I don't want to feel like I'm falling out of love with him because he's the best thing that has ever happened to me and I will never find anyone like him I can't let him slip through my fingers right in front of me...

Please help me. I'm desperate..

I even cry and laugh and respond like I have feelings but I honestly can't feel them! If I'm sad, I don't know why but I just know I'm sad but I can't feel it. It's like I know my feelings in my head and I know how to respond but in my chest..it's empty.

I wish someone can help me... 
It's been 8 months..

Is being this way even NORMAL for DP sufferers?


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

completely normal- its what you would refer to as 'emotional depletion'. Your body is just so worked that it needs time to rest, but you keep putting racy thoughts into it that keep it from getting better, such as thinking on how to get better. It's kind of funny that it can put you in that kind of cycle, but it is extremely common.


----------



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

The longest I've gone without thinking about it is 2 weeks or so.. but then when I forget about it... I suddenly remember it and go, "oh, i haven't been thinking about it but it still isn't going away." What should I do about this? It always crosses my mind even if I don't want it to....

Actually, yesterday was the end of the time that I haven't thought about it for a long time but it still hasn't gone away. Even when I divert my attention to something else it's still there and I'm still numb and my emotions aren't working as they should... as they used to.. I feel so broken.

What do I do? Any suggestions?


----------



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

I am somewhat in the same situation as you. I am in a very serious relationship with my one true love. One night, about 4 months ago, I had a bad trip on marijuana, and the following night, I experienced DR/DP. Since then, as the days go by, I have gotten better and better. And now, I am in the recovery stage. I use to not be able to sleep at night, and now I am almost all the time able to sleep, though some nights catch me just a bit. I used to worry, and now I don't. And here is the worse part, I have no feelings for the people that I love, emotional depletion. But I tell myself not to worry about it, and since then, it has gotten better and better. I know I'm getting better because I feel small amounts of love when I think about her or when I'm with her. I'm here to let you know that you will recover. Just stop worrying about what's going on. Just know that it is only temporary. There is nothing wrong with you. Your mind is over stressed, and it is in revovery mode. The only thing stopping you from recovering are those thoughts that you have. Its anxiety. If you truly want to be normal again, do the right things. Eat healthy, excercise, gwt out and throw a ball, jumping jacks, run, etc... it doesn't matter, just get active, eat fruits, vegetables, salads, etc. Eat banana s for sure. I have found that bananas help me quite a bit because it keeps the mind and body functioning properly. Try to take vitamin supplements. Vitamin B and Magnesium. If not, take regular vitamns, its better than nothing. As I'm telling you this, and you are reading this, tell yourself to calm down. Everything will be ok. This isn't permanent, and there is nothing wrong with you. You're just stressed. Have hope, and never let your thoughts bring you down. If you have a thought that makes you remeber what you have, just say whatever and go about your day. You will recover. I have hope for you. And with the person that you love, you do love him. Dont ever doubt that. Remember, its just the anxiety. I


----------

